# Canon Continues Marketshare Dominance in Japan



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 16, 2017)

```
For all the grief Canon gets about a “lack of innovation”, they continue to dominate marketshare in the biggest markets on earth. BCN has released their sales numbers for 2016 and Canon continues its impressive and in some case growing share of imaging market segments.</p>
<p><strong>DSLR Camera Markshare 2016 (Japan)</strong></p>
<ol>
<li>Canon 63.3% (56.2% in 2015)</li>
<li>Nikon 31.6%</li>
<li>Ricoh 4.8%</li>
</ol>
<p><strong>Mirrorless Camera Markshare 2016 (Japan)</strong></p>
<ol>
<li>Olympus 26.8</li>
<li>Canon 18.5% (13.6% in 2015)</li>
<li>Sony 17.9%</li>
</ol>
<p><strong>Fixed Lens Camera Marketshare 2016 (Japan)</strong></p>
<ol>
<li>Canon 27.3% (30.5% in 2015)</li>
<li>Nikon 22.1%</li>
<li>Casio 19.3%</li>
</ol>
<p><strong>Lens Marketshare 2016 (Japan)</strong></p>
<ol>
<li>Canon 24% (24.1% in 2015)</li>
<li>Sigma 14.3%</li>
<li>Nikon 12.5%</li>
</ol>
<p><strong>Photo Printer Marketshare 2016 (Japan)</strong></p>
<ol>
<li>Canon 53.1% (56% in 2015)</li>
<li>Casio 25.0%</li>
<li>FujiFilm 18.0%</li>
</ol>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## SpartanII (Jan 16, 2017)

Looking at the mirrorless marketshare data, I immediately thought of neuro and begin chuckling. Am sure the OP will be screen captured for future reference.


----------



## rs (Jan 16, 2017)

SpartanII said:


> Looking at the mirrorless marketshare data, I immediately thought of neuro and begin chuckling. Am sure the OP will be screen captured for future reference.



I wouldn't be surprised - it does make for quite impressive reading


----------



## riker (Jan 16, 2017)

ROTFL bigger mirrorless share than Sony. WTF is happening overthere?! Or in these statistics.


----------



## IglooEater (Jan 16, 2017)

This is Japan- i'd be curious to see the same figures for other countries. I dare say there could be major differences.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 16, 2017)

IglooEater said:


> This is Japan- i'd be curious to see the same figures for other countries. I dare say there could be major differences.



maybe in the US, however, Canon has been pumping the Asian market hard with mirrorless the last 3 quarters, and since a significant amount of mirrorless are shipping to Asia, it's probably not that much different.

or really important.

thom (sansmirror.com) states that from the information he sees that canon is firmly #2 worldwide behind sony. Quite easily possible. Olympus only shipped 460,000 mirrorless for all of last year. Odds are Canon shipped more than that.

Sony still leads globally, but probably not for long.


----------



## nda (Jan 16, 2017)

Stupid Canon


----------



## testthewest (Jan 16, 2017)

I wonder why it is the Lens share of all those metrics in which the absolute part of Canon is the smallest, while in the West, the lenses seem to be the most praised product of Canon.
Also I didn't realize that there are that many lens manufactorers, since the top 3 mentioned in the post make up only a small share.


----------



## unfocused (Jan 16, 2017)

testthewest said:


> ...I didn't realize that there are that many lens manufacturers, since the top 3 mentioned in the post make up only a small share.



The top three represent 50% of the market, that's not a small share. That means that all other manufacturers: Sony, Tamron, Tokina, Fuji, etc., are splitting the remaining 50%. Keep in mind that most people never buy a second lens, so you have to consider that that 50% includes all the lenses that "come with" the bodies. And, of those who do buy a second lens, the majority are likely going for the cheapest available, which may also skew the results toward third party offerings.


----------



## scottburgess (Jan 16, 2017)

Looks like the smaller DSLR manufacturers' body sales may be hurting in Japan, with the third place declining from 7.5% to 4.8% of total sales. In Japan the market share controlled by Nikon and Canon has grown from 85% to 95% since 2012. In fact, excluding the top three (Canon, Nikon, and Ricoh/Pentax), the remaining 2017 share in Japan is 0.3% of the market to divvy up among the other manufacturers. So some manufacturers may simply have exited the Japanese marketplace over the last few years.

Though one perhaps shouldn't conclude that Nikon is doing all that well. While the numbers fluctuate some year-over-year, the most noteworthy item seems to be the steady decline of Nikon's interchangeable lens sales in Japan, losing 10.7% market share since 2010. Market share allocated to the top three interchangeable lens manufacturers has declined from 63.6% in 2010 to 50.8% in 2017, with Nikon taking the brunt of it. Canon was hurt in the early 2010's, but seems to have recovered most of their market share. 

It will be interesting to see if CIPA data bears some resemblance when the 2016 results become available in a few weeks. I suspect the numerous recent product releases by Canon and Sigma are influencing sales data, and we could see a swing back toward Nikon with some timely releases by them. Also, the CIPA data so far show continued sales declines in DSLR bodies and lenses, so _all related market shares are in shrinking markets_. 

Looking beyond just 2017 some shakeouts may occur (more likely during recessions). Would Sony buy Olympus, and do they have the cash to do so? Will Ricoh continue to labor on in Japanese SLR and compact camera markets? If financial sectors take a beating sometime in the next few years, will that force Sony to divest from some industries, including imaging? Will Sigma dominate the independent lens makers, and if so will some of them be bought (and by whom)? May you live in interesting times...


----------



## mclaren777 (Jan 17, 2017)

riker said:


> ROTFL bigger mirrorless share than Sony. WTF is happening overthere?! Or in these statistics.



The echo chamber of "Canon sucks" and the mirrorless fanboyism of the US doesn't appear to be international.


----------



## Quirkz (Jan 17, 2017)

There's also the fact that Nikon did release some pretty stellar cameras a few years back, like the D800 - if I was a Nikon user, I'd not see a strong reason to spend money on an upgrade right now.
(Spoken by someone who loves his 5d4  )


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 17, 2017)

Those statistics are for Japan only not a good representation of world wide share. So wouldnt be surprised to find Sony selling more mirrorless cameras in Europe and overall bigger market share.


----------



## dak723 (Jan 17, 2017)

mclaren777 said:


> riker said:
> 
> 
> > ROTFL bigger mirrorless share than Sony. WTF is happening overthere?! Or in these statistics.
> ...



If you love specs, then Sony is the way to go. If you like well made cameras, that take great photos and are fun and easy to use, then Canon (and Olympus, too) are the way to go. When I bought the Sony A7 to replace my 6D, I couldn't have been more disappointed. Lousy viewfinder compared to the Olympus e-m1, crappy kit lens (that turned out to be the short flange distance issue), underexposed everything, crappy ergonomics, lousy color and tonal curves that didn't differentiate enough in the mid-values. Returned it and tried the A7 II - which had the same issues. Just bought the M5 which I am quite pleased with so far. So I quite understand how Olympus and Canon are doing better than Sony as I'm a satisfied Canon and Olympus user and Sony went 0 for 2.


----------



## sanj (Jan 17, 2017)

riker said:


> ROTFL bigger mirrorless share than Sony. WTF is happening overthere?! Or in these statistics.



You right. Something not right here.


----------



## Jopa (Jan 17, 2017)

dak723 said:


> If you love specs, then Sony is the way to go. If you like well made cameras, that take great photos and are fun and easy to use, then Canon (and Olympus, too) are the way to go. When I bought the Sony A7 to replace my 6D, I couldn't have been more disappointed. Lousy viewfinder compared to the Olympus e-m1, crappy kit lens (that turned out to be the short flange distance issue), underexposed everything, crappy ergonomics, lousy color and tonal curves that didn't differentiate enough in the mid-values. Returned it and tried the A7 II - which had the same issues. Just bought the M5 which I am quite pleased with so far. So I quite understand how Olympus and Canon are doing better than Sony as I'm a satisfied Canon and Olympus user and Sony went 0 for 2.



Same experience coming from Sony to Canon. I had no idea cameras can be as easy, painless and fun to shoot as Canon's. 



riker said:


> The echo chamber of "Canon sucks" and the mirrorless fanboyism of the US doesn't appear to be international.



I think it's mostly "online". DPR et. al. The "specs" people take them seriously, it's kind of a big deal to take cat pics with a nice mirrorless, DSLRs definitely suck at this.

BTW didn't know Casio and Fujifilm make photo printers... Is it something commercial (not home / SMB use)?


----------



## Woody (Jan 17, 2017)

Jopa said:


> Same experience coming from Sony to Canon. I had no idea cameras can be as easy, painless and fun to shoot as Canon's.



Hmmm... I was considering if I should get myself a Sony A7 to try out... Looks like I'm better off just by staying put.


----------



## Mikehit (Jan 17, 2017)

sanj said:


> riker said:
> 
> 
> > ROTFL bigger mirrorless share than Sony. WTF is happening overthere?! Or in these statistics.
> ...



You mean 'not right' as in 'They don't agree with me so they must be wrong'?


----------



## douglaurent (Jan 17, 2017)

Great - just because some ten thousand uninformed people on an island at the end of the world still buy lame products, the rest of the world has to wait years for urgent improvements regarding stabilization, video quality, articulating screens, EVF and dozens of other features


----------



## sanj (Jan 17, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > riker said:
> ...



No. Something seems wrong with the statistics. I agree with you that Sony has to be ahead in the mirrorless segment. And where is Fuji?


----------



## Woody (Jan 17, 2017)

douglaurent said:


> Great - just because some ten thousand uninformed people on an island at the end of the world still buy lame products, the rest of the world has to wait years for urgent improvements regarding stabilization, video quality, articulating screens, EVF and dozens of other features



No worries. As long as the seven dwarves (Fujifilm, Leica, Olympus, Panasonic, Ricoh, Samsung, Sony - from http://www.sansmirror.com/newsviews/why-are-mirrorless-cameras.html) have not caught up with Canikon market shares, they'll continue to flaunt new technologies in their MILCs as they fight desperately to entice newcomers to the world of ILCs.


----------



## Woody (Jan 17, 2017)

sanj said:


> No. Something seems wrong with the statistics. I agree with you that Sony has to be ahead in the mirrorless segment. And where is Fuji?



That is for the Japanese market alone. The figures for global MILC marketshares will be quite different. 

Fujifilm is far behind Canon, Olympus and Panasonic. Technology alone is not going to get you the marketshares. Check out the history of Minolta and Pentax.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 17, 2017)

douglaurent said:


> Great - just because some ten thousand uninformed people on an island at the end of the world still buy lame products, the rest of the world has to wait years for urgent improvements regarding stabilization, video quality, articulating screens, EVF and dozens of other features



Sony is losing ILC market share to Canon globally. So is the entire world is uninformed? More likely, it's just you, doug. :

Oh, and I guess your 50 friends, too...


----------



## docsmith (Jan 17, 2017)

Woody said:


> Jopa said:
> 
> 
> > Same experience coming from Sony to Canon. I had no idea cameras can be as easy, painless and fun to shoot as Canon's.
> ...



I am coming across this sentiment repeatedly. I am looking for a pocketable camera and thought I would check out Sony by getting the RX100 V. I've tried it in a store 3 times. Amazing AF, fps, and buffer. The EVF is nothing if not creative. But each time I didn't "enjoy" the camera and I disliked the menus, ergonomics, etc. Then I started reading professional and user reviews and this "if you want specs, buy Sony, but if you want to enjoy using your camera, buy something else" has popped up repeatedly, even in DPReviews conclusion on the V.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 17, 2017)

docsmith said:


> Then I started reading professional and user reviews and this "if you want specs, buy Sony, but if you want to enjoy using your camera, buy something else" has popped up repeatedly, even in DPReviews conclusion on the V.



To paraphrase, specs don't shoot pictures, people shoot pictures.


----------



## goldenhusky (Jan 17, 2017)

Woody said:


> Jopa said:
> 
> 
> > Same experience coming from Sony to Canon. I had no idea cameras can be as easy, painless and fun to shoot as Canon's.
> ...



If you are not in to video shooting don't bother getting A7x you might be disappointed. I bought a A6300 quite honestly I am not happy with the color rendition and I heard the same about A7x from different Sony shooters. I have to edit every single picture which is wasting a lot of time. I am keeping the A6300 for 2 reasons 1) casual video capturing at 4k and high frame rate (slomo) 2) 11 FPS shooting speed. If canon gives me these in a full frame 5D body at the $3500 price point or even a 7D3 with the latest sensor tech and touch, tilty flippy screen, I will get rid of the Sony. It is a known fact that the A7x focusing system is not on par with Canon's. I bought a A6000 prior to getting the A6300 and hated it coz my Rebel t5i got way more shots in focus than the A6000 in the same lighting conditions. I am pointing this out because the A7x focusing system dates back to A6300. Sony has better dynamic range but with 5D4 and 80D that gap is also reduced. Other things like focus peaking, zebra, s logs, etc will be helpful only if you shoot videos. I rarely shoot videos and I don't edit videos so I don't care about s logs or c logs. This is highly subjective but I like OVF over the Sony's EVF. So for me Sony was a disappointment. Hope that helps.


----------



## Orangutan (Jan 17, 2017)

douglaurent said:


> Great - just because some ten thousand uninformed people on an island at the end of the world still buy lame products, the rest of the world has to wait years for urgent improvements regarding stabilization, video quality, articulating screens, EVF and dozens of other features



Econ 101.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jan 17, 2017)

The only stats that are accurate are the overall camera sales manufacturers submit blindly to CIPA.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jan 17, 2017)

Should have tagged this to the side.


----------



## Woody (Jan 17, 2017)

From Thom Hogan:

"This, of course, disturbs the fan boys, who expect that their maker's flagship—XT-2, EM-1II, GH5, A7rII, etc.—should be mopping up. That's not the way it works. Most of the camera buying action is at a much lower level. It's really the entry-consumer up to the mid-consumer levels that tend to speak to market share."
- http://www.sansmirror.com/newsviews/japanese-market-shares.html

"Canon's now outselling Nikon 2:1 in their home market. Is the Japanese management at HQ not hearing the customers that surround them every day and speak their own language? Quite obviously, Nikon is failing to connect to customers, and not just in the US, but at home, too. Whether that's due to price, product, or promotion I can't say for sure, but something isn't working, and it's not working right in front of Nikon management's eyes...

Meanwhile, Nikon doesn't show up in the top three for mirrorless cameras according to BCN, which means that Nikon's ILC market share is going down in the home market, too. Somehow Nikon has managed to retain the number two market share in compact cameras—though remember that market is getting much, much smaller every year. 

But let's look at lenses: oops, Sigma now has moved into second place and pushed Nikon to third in the Japan market. Again we see strong erosion. Nikon had 23.2% of the interchangeable lens market in 2009. Let's look at the yearly numbers since: 20.4, 19.7, 19.6, 18.9, 15.2, 15.2, and last year 12.5%. That look like a strong showing to you? 

...The bigger problem, of course, is that the camera market itself is shrinking. Thus, when you perform poorly, even if you are able to eventually fix those problems, you might not grow overall. The market shrinkage might eat up the volume growth. But what's happening to Nikon is far worse: they're losing market share in a shrinking market. While I don't have retail numbers for the US and Europe for 2016 to look at yet, you can verify that this is a worldwide trend for Nikon just by looking at the CIPA shipment numbers coupled with Nikon's own detailed financials: Nikon is losing market share in ILC cameras and lenses."
- http://www.dslrbodies.com/newsviews/nikons-slow-failure-in.html


----------



## Woody (Jan 17, 2017)

jeffa4444 said:


> The only stats that are accurate are the overall camera sales manufacturers submit blindly to CIPA.



CIPA chart reflects global (not just Japan) shipping (not sales) numbers.

BCNRanking chart shows sales numbers in Japanese market only.

From CIPA chart and manufacturer quarterly report, one deduces the global marketshares. But bear in mind, it's based on shipping numbers, not sales.


----------



## SpartanII (Jan 17, 2017)

rs said:


> SpartanII said:
> 
> 
> > Looking at the mirrorless marketshare data, I immediately thought of neuro and begin chuckling. Am sure the OP will be screen captured for future reference.
> ...



In all fairness and a few have people mentioned this already, this is a reflection of Japan's market. Am wondering if Japan gets a little something extra in the box (50mm stm) that export markets don't. ( I kid)


----------



## eosuser1234 (Jan 19, 2017)

Japan has no free 50mm STM in DSLR kits. 
#CPLfilterstoblockthehaters


----------



## ritholtz (Jan 19, 2017)

Woody said:


> From Thom Hogan:
> 
> "This, of course, disturbs the fan boys, who expect that their maker's flagship—XT-2, EM-1II, GH5, A7rII, etc.—should be mopping up. That's not the way it works. Most of the camera buying action is at a much lower level. It's really the entry-consumer up to the mid-consumer levels that tend to speak to market share."
> - http://www.sansmirror.com/newsviews/japanese-market-shares.html
> ...


For all the talk of people moving from Canon to Sony mirrorless, some thing else has happened in Japan. All Sony DSLR users moved to Canon. No one gained except Canon.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 19, 2017)

I used to spend 8k to $10k per year on Canon dslr. Last 2yrs, I decided to switch to mirror less 100%, couldn't be happier with my a7rii,a7sii and GM lenses. Recently acquired x-t2 and some fast primes. I have to say, Fuji really know how to build cameras and lenses. 

I spent zero dollar on Canon last 3yrs and more likely not anytime soon, especially new Fuji MF mirrorless system just got released. The prices are within reach for many of us.


----------



## Hflm (Jan 19, 2017)

Dylan777 said:


> I used to spend 8k to $10k per year on Canon dslr. Last 2yrs, I decided to switch to mirror less 100%, couldn't be happier with my a7rii,a7sii and GM lenses. Recently acquired x-t2 and some fast primes. I have to say, Fuji really know how to build cameras and lenses.
> 
> I spent zero dollar on Canon last 3yrs and more likely not anytime soon, especially new Fuji MF mirrorless system just got released. The prices are within reach for many of us.


It all depends on your use case. We use Canon and Sony for weddings. The a7rii, a great camera, is not responsive enough occasionally to rely on it a 100%. Using flashes is an other issue, the Sony flash mount being a pain to use (flashes don't fit tight, flash foot is cheap plastics which can be easily teared of when rotating a flash head, esp. with cheaper Godox flashes). The 5div is now dual purpose for as, as we can use it like a mirrorless with touch screen, if desired, even in very low light.
I don't think that the medium format prices are within reach for many. What is meant with "many"? People complain about price increases which can be readily observed right now already. The masses buy smart phones or entry level stuff and only a minority will spend a lot to finance MF, which leads to possibly larger bodies, lenses, etc. Spending 10k a year as you did before is certainly not what the majority does. You are amongst a smaller minority of enthusiasts.


----------



## LDS (Jan 19, 2017)

douglaurent said:


> Great - just because some ten thousand uninformed people on an island at the end of the world still buy lame products, the rest of the world has to wait years for urgent improvements regarding stabilization, video quality, articulating screens, EVF and dozens of other features



As long as they are the same people who research design and build the cameras and lenses... other countries are free to fill the gap with new, better products and lower prices...

And from Japan "the end of the world" is on the other side of the planet....


----------



## Woody (Jan 20, 2017)

Dylan777 said:


> I used to spend 8k to $10k per year on Canon dslr. Last 2yrs, I decided to switch to mirror less 100%, couldn't be happier with my a7rii,a7sii and GM lenses. Recently acquired x-t2 and some fast primes. I have to say, Fuji really know how to build cameras and lenses.
> 
> I spent zero dollar on Canon last 3yrs and more likely not anytime soon, especially new Fuji MF mirrorless system just got released. The prices are within reach for many of us.



To reiterate from Thom Hogan:

"This, of course, disturbs the fan boys, who expect that their maker's flagship—XT-2, EM-1II, GH5, A7rII, etc.—should be mopping up. That's not the way it works. Most of the camera buying action is at a much lower level. It's really the entry-consumer up to the mid-consumer levels that tend to speak to market share."
- http://www.sansmirror.com/newsviews/japanese-market-shares.html

You clearly belong to the minority.


----------



## sebasan (Jan 20, 2017)

Woody said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > I used to spend 8k to $10k per year on Canon dslr. Last 2yrs, I decided to switch to mirror less 100%, couldn't be happier with my a7rii,a7sii and GM lenses. Recently acquired x-t2 and some fast primes. I have to say, Fuji really know how to build cameras and lenses.
> ...



Clearly


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 21, 2017)

Woody said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > I used to spend 8k to $10k per year on Canon dslr. Last 2yrs, I decided to switch to mirror less 100%, couldn't be happier with my a7rii,a7sii and GM lenses. Recently acquired x-t2 and some fast primes. I have to say, Fuji really know how to build cameras and lenses.
> ...



More than happy to be in minority. It's fun to see canon owners got excited on m5 technology.

With just m1 technology, canon still top 3 in mirrorless. That draws a very clear picture the group canon represents. 

Again, while waiting for Canon ff mirrorless MF mirrorless is already here. Have fun in majority


----------



## scyrene (Jan 22, 2017)

sanj said:


> riker said:
> 
> 
> > ROTFL bigger mirrorless share than Sony. WTF is happening overthere?! Or in these statistics.
> ...



"Evidence doesn't match my belief" "Must be something wrong with the evidence!"

:


----------



## scyrene (Jan 22, 2017)

Dylan777 said:


> Woody said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



Oh, I thought you'd been hacked or something. Sad.

The argument has always been, Canon is not *******. Not that they're necessarily the best at anything (except selling cameras!), but that they are not *******. Figures like these simply show that. You are welcome to buy whatever you want, and I hope you are happy with your choices. But those who come here and preach the doom of the biggest camera seller because it doesn't sell what they personally want are wrong, it's as simple as that.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 23, 2017)

Dylan777 said:


> More than happy to be in minority. It's fun to see canon owners got excited on m5 technology.
> 
> With just m1 technology, canon still top 3 in mirrorless. That draws a very clear picture the group canon represents.
> 
> Again, while waiting for Canon ff mirrorless MF mirrorless is already here. Have fun in majority



who got that excited about it? it's nice that they improve but most of us are still waiting with bated breath for the 6D Mark II et all moreso than mirrorless.

A7RII? lol. good luck with that, then why are you here?


----------

